# Still composing, just busy.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Not that anyone cares but I haven't posted any of my compositions or progress on them rather, this is down to 3 reasons.

1. Terrible photo capture, gave away my only decent way to upload photos here of my manuscripts to my brother who needed it more than me.

2. Jobcentre is threating me more and more with sanctions, putting more pressure, more things for me to do - so less time to compose or do anything in my "spare time", what little I have.

3. I am a perfectionist, it's impossible for me to compose like J.S Bach for example, cranking out perfectly composed Concertos, Cantatas and Solo instrument works every week. If I make any mistake, I have to start again, unless I am really really far into composing a work, which is why I have decided to sketch not just some, but EVERYTHING I compose thoroughly. And this is why even if I did have a decent camera you wouldn't see my compositions very often.

Also as a sort of side note, alot of my works are for atleast chamber orchestra - to very large ones with up to 20 staves, and complex, therefore longer to complete.

I'm not dead yet.. but I would love to compose more, just get a job so I didn't have to deal with all this crap in my life.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Carry on Composing


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

What Eddie says, your followers are very patience.


----------

